# Compra-venta > Vendo >  ANILLO EN EL ZAPATO (INTERLACE) + DVD EXPLICATIVO

## germangarciamagia

Vendo el juego del anillo en el zapato (Interlace) de Richard Sanders con DVD explicativo. El juego está completamente nuevo, sin estrenar. Sólo vi el DVD explicativo algunas veces, el resto del material está intacto.

----------

